# need help finding amp repair shop.



## Avernier (Sep 3, 2008)

i have two amps which i consider to be on the nicer side that simply put, do not work. I have a cadence txa600.4 that jumps to protect as soon as it is turned on, regardless of whether there is a speaker connected or not. and i have a kicker kx450.2 that does nothing when hooked up, no lights no noise, it just sits there. so is there anyone on here that can repair these near birmingham, al, or does anyone know of a shop? google yeilded no results. i really would love to have these amps repaired....


----------



## tceejay (Mar 3, 2008)

http://db-r.com/
I purchased a factory authorized refurbished Sundown Audio amplifier from this shop. They are an authorized Sundown Dealer and they do repairs to wide variety of amplifiers.


----------



## crux131 (Feb 27, 2007)

There used to be a place in Homewood that did electronic repair. 

I found them in the yellow pages years ago. Might look under radio repair or electronic repair?? I honestly don't know if they are even open anymore though. Rickwood radio also in Homewood might also be able to do something with it...not sure if they do repair work anymore.

Look for user named Jason Paul on here, he works for Cadence and might be able to point you in the right direction about factory service.



Good luck


----------



## Avernier (Sep 3, 2008)

thanks alot guys, i'll check out both of those sources.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I second Chris at Db-r. He fixed my JL 6 channel amp over a year ago, I beat on it daily and it's still running.


----------



## Avernier (Sep 3, 2008)

goodstuff said:


> I second Chris at Db-r. He fixed my JL 6 channel amp over a year ago, I beat on it daily and it's still running.


how much did it cost if you don't mind?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

You also have Steven Mantz at Zed Audio. He's arguably the best in the business at what he does. www.zedaudiocorp.com


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

PandaS10 said:


> how much did it cost if you don't mind?


I don't remember exactly. It was less then 100 for the repair itself, which was A lot less than what Jl wanted and alot faster turn around time (about 3 weeks). He's based in Texas and I'm in mass so that drove the price up a bit....I'd say it was in the area of 150 shipped both ways. The thing that really impressed me when I looked at the examples on his site was that often times he'd fix some defect that was like that right from the factory i/e boards that didn't have enough support underneath, not enough or too much solder...suggest different higher tolerance parts for parts that failed often etc...


----------



## Avernier (Sep 3, 2008)

sounds like a good thorough repair. that impresses me as well. in you guys' opinions, are these two amps worth repairing or should i just get new ones.


----------



## crux131 (Feb 27, 2007)

If you really like the amps, then possibly.

There are some specials at the cadence site listed in the Hot deals section, you might want to look at them first. Might be able to replace them with something similar for less money than the repair.


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

there is also, Landis Techn. Services. Larry is the guy that Rockford sends you to if your amp is not in their current line up.....He also, repairs many other brands as well  His tn is 704-575-2134 give him a call


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

chijioke penny said:


> there is also, Landis Techn. Services. Larry is the guy that Rockford sends you to if your amp is not in their current line up.....He also, repairs many other brands as well  His tn is 704-575-2134 give him a call


704 area code huh? He's just southeast of Charlotte, NC then. I grew up in that area code.


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> 704 area code huh? He's just southeast of Charlotte, NC then. I grew up in that area code.


yep, 
Landis Technical Services
137 Cross Center Road Suite 102
Denver, NC 20837


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

PandaS10 said:


> sounds like a good thorough repair. that impresses me as well. in you guys' opinions, are these two amps worth repairing or should i just get new ones.


I don't know how these cadence amps compare to yours but I think they were almost giving them away....

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43676


----------

